# Reba Gets a Major



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I am very proud to share that Reba won the "Winner's Bitch" class this morning to earn a 4 pt major win at the AKC show in Canton, TX. I am so proud of my little redhead!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you very much, funny how she can act so mature in the ring then jump up and put dirty paw prints on my suit 10 minutes later. Gotta luv em.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey that's great news. I am really thrilled for you and Reba.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

